# Martian Music



## MeasureFly (Apr 26, 2009)

A little while ago, I was listening to Holst's Mars, Bringer of War and decided, as an experiment, to put on headphones and listen to the song at full volume. This caused the song to become a thousand times more exciting and I found my mouth open with amazement afterwards. I have dubbed this king of a song "martian".

I am not sure if this will work with the rest of you or if you've already tried it. If you know any other martian songs, please tell me.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Lots of stuff by Wagner!


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Bartok - Miraculous mandarin


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't really know what you mean... :/ Are you asking us for pieces that we think are better if we listen to them while trying to deafen ourselves with headphones?


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I prefer to listen to everything with headphones. Good headphones at a reasonable level of course. I share your taste for that experience with Holst's masterpiece (i wouldn't call it a _song_ though...)

But I attended just this sunday a concert with the Houston Symph. orch. playing "the Planets" and I can say, the live experience could be as rewarding, or even more.

But I know what you say. You won't miss any details in headphones. Try to eliminate distractions, eliminate the other sense's interaction. Just focusing in what your ears perceive and your brain processes. It's the best experience.

All classical music is "martian" for me, according to your definition. Last night i had an experience like that with Messiaen's "quartet for the end of time"


----------



## Welsh Classical Fan (Jan 31, 2010)

MeasureFly said:


> A little while ago, I was listening to Holst's Mars, Bringer of War and decided, as an experiment, to put on headphones and listen to the song at full volume. This caused the song to become a thousand times more exciting and I found my mouth open with amazement afterwards. I have dubbed this king of a song "martian". I am not sure if this will work with the rest of you or if you've already tried it. If you know any other martian songs, please tell me.


In that case, "Neptune" for me is Martian (which is a bit of an oxymoron!)


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to blast rachmaninov like this. the finale's of his piano concertos and second symphony... also the mighty last part of Pines of Rome by Respighi


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

OK i didn't get the idea behind this thread exactly - just gave gud loud headphone music. 

martian or otherworldly Id go with Ligeti first and if that is too 'out-there' then Poem of Ecstasy by Scriabin - fantastic loud cosmically sensuous music


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

I think the word you're looking for is "martial".


----------

